# Poodles and agility



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

No thread on Poodles in Agility is complete without linking to Sugarfoot Jones! 






I know I haven't put up many videos in a while, but he's getting really close to MACH 3 now. 

--Q


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poodles are great at agility. They are really fast and smart.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Quossum said:


> No thread on Poodles in Agility is complete without linking to Sugarfoot Jones!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nm6Dc8fDXM
> 
> ...



You guys rock it!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Quossum said:


> No thread on Poodles in Agility is complete without linking to Sugarfoot Jones!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nm6Dc8fDXM
> 
> ...


Boy can Sugarfoot fly on the agility course. Wonderful.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Quossum, your dog is AMAZING! Love the music and video editing too! 

And the icing on the cake is, as I sit here, you're like role model. I'm wearing a nearly identical tie-dyed t-shirt like yours and we're about the same size, so I can picture myself trying out agility. I'd have to get in better physical shape but there's a little spark in me that maybe, just maybe, I can do this, or certainly give it a try!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Vita said:


> And the icing on the cake is, as I sit here, you're like role model. I'm wearing a nearly identical tie-dyed t-shirt like yours and we're about the same size, so I can picture myself trying out agility. I'd have to get in better physical shape but there's a little spark in me that maybe, just maybe, I can do this, or certainly give it a try!


You do work up to running courses like that. You start out pretty slow, learning handling techniques and your dog learning how to negotiate the obstacles and work up to small courses and then bigger courses. So you can get in shape while you learn. 

Looking at the finished product can be intimidating, but remember it is a process and something you work up to.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

And Quossum, what video editing program do you use and was it complicated to learn?


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for sharing LM! Such a neat competition to see. I especially loved the silver mini that performed with the jack russells and the last black one. Chester was adorable - I feel like that would be me and Shae if we ever were able to get there!

Quossum - Sugarfoot is absolutely mesmerizing and is so full of grace out there on the course!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Vita said:


> And Quossum, what video editing program do you use and was it complicated to learn?


Thanks for the kind words, all! 

I use a program called CyberLink Power Director. It had a bit of a learning curve, but eventually I got reasonably adept with it, enough to suit my needs!

Doing Agility with Sugarfoot had definitely been a learning process. If you look further back in my YouTube channel you'll find plenty of videos of those early stages where he was no where near where he is today! It's a really fun sport!

--Q


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes, I watched _Not So Wonderful Moments_ on your youtube channel and a few other of your videos yesterday. That was reassuring too, b/c it shows the work it takes and how you handled errors. It's a really useful and well-done for newbies and wannabe newbies like me and others. Thanks again for sharing.


----------

